# First week of 2022 back from Christmas break will be remote learning at USC! (Here we go again?)



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2021)

Remote learning for a week and boosters required:

Given the current spread of the Omicron variant of COVID, many of you have questions about USC’s plans for return in January and we wanted to provide specifics as soon as possible. 


For students, our residence halls and housing will open as previously scheduled on Thursday, January 6. 
Classes will begin Monday, January 10, as scheduled, but *the first week of classes will be conducted remotely. In-person instruction will resume Tuesday, January 18.*
Graduate and professional students will hear directly from their individual schools about program-specific exceptions or changes to remote start plans.
All students will be required to show proof of a negative COVID test before moving into university housing and before the resumption of in-person classes. Regular surveillance testing will continue to be required by all students.
All faculty, staff, and students will be required to receive a booster shot as soon as they are eligible. Deadlines for students, faculty, and staff will be provided next week. In the meantime, we urge everyone to get their booster as soon as possible, and upload the record to mySHR.
There will be no changes to faculty and staff work plans, so please continue to work after the holiday break as you did during the Fall semester, unless directed otherwise by your supervisor.
Spring New Student Convocation, which was originally scheduled for January 7, will be delayed about two weeks. Details about the rescheduled event will be provided shortly.
All other previously scheduled university events will continue as planned and be conducted in full compliance with L.A. County Department of Public Health guidelines.









						12/24- Spring Semester Update
					

Dear Trojan Community, We hope you are recharging and savoring time with family and friends during this winter recess. Given the current spread of the Omicron variant of COVID, many of you have questions about USC’s plans for return in January and we wanted to provide specifics as soon as...




					we-are.usc.edu


----------

